# Do you print licenses in house?



## Darren Emery (Oct 13, 2014)

If so - what product(s) do you use?  Good old Avery?  Or something more elaborate?

Or do you outsource the license printing?


----------



## north star (Oct 13, 2014)

*+ * = * +*



We made up our own Master Permit form "in-house"........Then,

we sent that form out to a local printer and had multiple copies

made in to a 3-part permit application.........The 3-part form

covers all of our available permits.......If we have something

special that comes up, ...we have a space on the 3-part form

that we can write in what is being permitted.

We use the 3-part form so that the Office can retain a copy,

...we give one to the customer, and one to the Inspector

[ if needed  ].

*+ * = * +*


----------



## mjesse (Oct 13, 2014)

We don't do contractor licensing, so no exact reply for you but...

Elevator certificates we outsource to a local printer

Certificates of Occupancy we print on office supply blank certificate forms.

I suppose it comes down to the number you create each year. Outsourcing is good when you can order large quantities with minimal customization.

mj


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Darren,

Like your drivers license on hard stock? I would check with your police department.

or a paper license?

We use Tyler Technology, Encode software. It allows us to issue a permit and later the CO. There are modules for Business License issuance, Code enforcement, court, water building that work together off searching an address. Any thing else probably could be done with a word program or MS publisher.

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Oct 16, 2014)

We also do not have GC licensing, but we do have a Mechanical License locally. We have a blank form in Word, my electronic signature goes on, along with the Contractor info, laminate it for them, a we are done.

We also do our own C.O.'s, designed it ourselves, just a template, select the appropriate fields, prints in color on some heavier card stock.


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes - I'm asking about wallet card licenses for trades and contractors.  We used to do them in house, but with a few thousand renewals each year, our office staff was spending a LOT of time at the typewriter and laminator.

We took it to a print shop, and that worked as a labor savor, but the print on the cards didn't last more than a month, so we have to laminate them all in house, again...

Looking for good options, in house, to automate and advance this process.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Darren, Try www.hidglobal.com. See what they have to offer.

My ICC certification cards don't hold the print very well either when I carry them in my wallet.

pc1


----------



## mjesse (Oct 16, 2014)

Our PD uses something like this to create employee id's - http://www.zebra.com/us/en/products-services/printers/printer-type/card/quikcard-id.html

Durable, professional looking product...and a plug for a major local company


----------

